# Custom Bowfishing Boats



## Venom Outdoor

If your looking for a custom bowfishing boat, give us a call!

Venom Outdoor
361-798-3986
www.venomoutdoor.com

We can custom make any size boat with any options you want! We are a dealer for Boss surface drive motors and they are available in 35 hp, 37 hp, and 44hp but we can also mount your outboard to the boat you order!

The pic below is our 17/54 venom boat. It has a Boss surface drive motor on it and will do about 28 mph with 3 men.


----------

